
Now that's what I call a Hacker - rb2e
https://www.jitbit.com/alexblog/249-now-thats-what-i-call-a-hacker/
======
bluejekyll
Some of those are fun, but auto-rolling back a customers db based on an email
with the word "help", that's insane.

~~~
vonklaus
Well, i wonder if this script ever ran. If it ran multiple times it actually
isn't that insane. His coworkers never knew this was even automated or in play
so there weren't any issues apparently.

Also, this guy seems like the type of person who could fix any of the issues
that arose.

Kumar-still-fucked.sh

All inbound replies from Kumar with "re", "still broken" or [falsy] working.
Send fix.sh

Should be sorted now mate, check again. Works on my end.

------
oscarfr
Github repo with the scripts [https://github.com/narkoz/hacker-
scripts](https://github.com/narkoz/hacker-scripts)

------
jqm
This is hilarious!

